# Do you show teeth when you smile for a photo?



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe this is a weird poll, but I find it very awkward to show my teeth when I smile for a photo. My teeth look fine, but I always just do a "Mona Lisa smile." It's kind of strange to me that the vast majority of people show their teeth when they smile for a photo.

Not sure why it's awkward for me, but I assume my social anxiety has something to do with it.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't like how I look in photos where I do a full smile, unless it's from particular angles, I guess. It's not my teeth so much as the way I twist my lips to be more open on one side and I don't like how it makes my face bulk up and squish my eyes, lol.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I love smiling, whether I'm taking a picture or out in public. I'm smiling in a few of my photos on here.


----------



## duskydunvin (Feb 18, 2012)

It is very awkward for me because I can't 'fake' a genuine smile on demand very well which leads to awkward pics which leads to avoiding photos. I had my senior pictures taken twice...then second time I had someone behind the camera man making ridiculous faces so I couldnt help but smile!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sometimes i do, depends on the mood. i don't usually notice until i see the picture.


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't show my teeth; it makes my face look too square. I just smile with no teeth and try to make my cheekbones pop.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't smile because I've been told that I look like a rapist when I smile. :'(


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Tacos said:


> I don't smile because I've been told that I look like a rapist when I smile. :'(


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If I smile without teeth, I look mad. Sometimes it's okay if I don't smile at all though.


AAAAAHHHH!!! I don't want to hear about no popping cheekbones. :afr


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Can't afford braces so my teeth are crooked & ugly.
Plus my whole face fattens up like a pumpkin when I do so the Mona Lisa smile is for me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes always ..i cant hid ethem..my teeth look good at smiling hehe.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I look like an idiot when I show my teeth, and I look like a creep when I don't show my teeth... I prefer smiling like a creep.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Smile? Photo? HA!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Nope, I don't like my teeth  plus it makes my cheeks look even chubbier haha. I'm trying to get comfortable with doing it though because I know it's silly. For now the Mona Lisa is what I go for.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I try to...but if I'm too uncomfortable, then I can't do a teethy smile. D:


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mona Lisa smile all day


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

Look, chubby, cheeks, wrinkled nose, a full smile, I can't help it, I am a nerd and I don't give a s***


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't afford dental work, and my face will spasm when I attempt to smile. So no I can't smile.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I always show my teeth when smiling with friends in the house and stuff, but if I'm outside then not so much.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Not usually. Showing my teeth just feels weird to me. I don't know why.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got a weird smile so I usually just "closed mouth" smile.

Plus my teeth are pretty gross honestly. They aren't crooked or anything, just not as white as they can be.


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

I so badly want to smile, but I have an overbite and I can't afford the surgery (the overbite can't be fixed with braces). My theeth are fairly clean, they could be cleaner but subconsciously I think "whats the point".

One tooth is slightly crooked, but for some strange reason that is not an issue for me; heck, I find a slightly crooked tooth kind of cute.

Overbites are very ugly on a man, so a day doesn't go by I feel awkward about my looks. I'm so consumed by it, I am rarely in a photo. I even think this is a top reason I do not have a facebook account, which has isolated me from past co-workers in the military.

Heck, because of my awkward unconfident smile I've probably lost job interviews over the years. 

I blame it all on cost overun hospitals :sus


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

nope. first off when someone tries to take a photo of me i try to avoid it at all costs but i'm trying to be normal about it now and secondly i look weird when i smile because my eyes squint up and i just look extremely goofy when i do. so close smile for me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If I'm caught off guard I'll probably be showing some teeth. Otherwise, I do the "Mona Lisa."


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Most of the time, no. I hate my teeth. I have two gaps in between my front teeth so this is how I feel like I look when I smile:










Should have got braces when I had the chance -.-


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Never. I have bunny teeth.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I usually do a Mona Lisa smile.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I look weird if I don't show my teeth in pictures. So I usually try too. Although when I'm talking to people i think I smile with my teeth to much, for no reason.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Nope,refuse to pay ridiculous dental costs to get my teeth fixed


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Majority of the time, yes.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Not me :\ my teeth are straight, but not all that straight so yeah. I feel embarrassed showing them in pictures


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People in here know it. I show teeth.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope. Despite 4 years of braces I still have an overbite and otherwise odd looking teeth. My smile looks more like a grimace anyway.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I try not to. If I do I show off my rabbit teeth.. *mutters darkly*


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

I try to avoid photos as best I can but when it's unavoidable I don't smile, otherwise I look like a cross between Chandler on Friends and Sheldon on The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

I never do.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Always. I have nice straight teeth, lol. At least I like to think so!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Sheldon on The Big Bang Theory.


Lol<3


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a weird smile even if i smile huge i cover it with my lips i prefer not to show teeth for pictures but the lady taken our family photo manages to get me smiling huge with teeth showing  dam her
I have a crooked tooth in the front


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

i'd like to.. but i hate my teeth too much


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> I try to avoid photos as best I can but when it's unavoidable I don't smile, otherwise I look like a cross between Chandler on Friends and Sheldon on The Big Bang Theory.


HAHA. I love it. I bet it's not that bad really though. :b


----------

